# WMAA Curriculum Video



## Cebu West (May 14, 2003)

The WMAA has just released the first video in a series of tapes covering their curriculum. This first video covers the first four belt ranks from white to blue. Although the tape is for their curriculum it covers the basic Modern Arnis material for the early belt ranks that are necessary and required for a foundation in Modern Arnis training. It is well thought out and executed and easy to follow.

No video can take the place of a qualified instructor, however this video is a good reference and training tool that is well worth the reasonable cost.
I am already looking foreword to the release of the next one in this series.

Sal Todaro ( Cebu West )


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2003)

Curriculum details here.


----------



## warder (Jun 16, 2003)

When and how will this tape be availible to purchase?


----------



## Cebu West (Jun 16, 2003)

Contact Datu Hartman for details.

wmarnis@wmarnis.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2003)

Tape 1 is available, and covers Yellow, Orange and Blue belts.

Tape 2 is under development.

Tim's got the pricing info.  Tape runs about 80 minutes.

wmarnis@wmarnis.com

:asian:


----------



## Black Tornado (Jun 19, 2003)

I had the opportunity to watch this video last night.  As someone who is still lurking down in the ranks it covers, I found parts of it to be an excellent reminder of some techniques and ideas I've been allowing to sit on the back burner.  Nothing can replace qualified instruction, but if you like to have a few videos/books around for the days your instructor(s) are not, this is definetley a good one.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 19, 2003)

:asian:


----------



## Dieter (Jun 21, 2003)

> wmarnis@wmarnis.com



Is this adress working?
I send a mail 5 days ago and did not receive an answer.

Regards


Dieter


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 21, 2003)

Ye, I've been out of town. I'll mail you on Sunday.

Tim :asian:


----------



## Dieter (Jun 21, 2003)

Thanks


Dieter


----------

